# Should I trade in my iPad for a Fire HD?????



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm trying to decide if I should sell my iPad (original), which is in excellent condition, and get a Fire HD. I have a MacBook, and I have an iPod Touch 4G, besides my Kindle Touch. I currently use the iPad for Facebook, a couple of Boards (like KB!), general surfing, and to keep track of recipes. Would any of you be able to convince me one way or the other?


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I have the iPad 2, and am sooo impressed with the fire hd I am considering getting rid of the iPad and getting the large fire with 3G. I have Verizon with my iPad and pay $50 a month for data- it's only $50 a year for the fire. The picture and streaming on the fire is wonderful- better than the hyped iPad 2


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

dwaszak said:


> Well, I have the iPad 2, and am sooo impressed with the fire hd I am considering getting rid of the iPad and getting the large fire with 3G. I have Verizon with my iPad and pay $50 a month for data- it's only $50 a year for the fire. The picture and streaming on the fire is wonderful- better than the hyped iPad 2


Dwaxzak,
What you said, while true, isn't quite right. I took this directly off of the Fire HD page....

This *12 month AT&T 4G data package* includes *250MB a month* of blazing fast data, 20GB of additional Cloud Drive storage, and a $10 Amazon Appstore promotional credit, all for a one-time payment of only $49.99, with no monthly payments required. *The $49.99 package is only available for the first year of service. *


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

sebat said:


> Dwaxzak,
> What you said, while true, isn't quite right. I took this directly off of the Fire HD page....
> 
> This *12 month AT&T 4G data package* includes *250MB a month* of blazing fast data, 20GB of additional Cloud Drive storage, and a $10 Amazon Appstore promotional credit, all for a one-time payment of only $49.99, with no monthly payments required. *The $49.99 package is only available for the first year of service. *


And I read somewhere - so verify it - that if you bump it up a month, it cancels the yearly thing and you are now paying monthly. I do want to say I read this in the beginning when things weren't overly clear, so it very well could have been a misunderstanding.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> And I read somewhere - so verify it - that if you bump it up a month, it cancels the yearly thing and you are now paying monthly. I do want to say I read this in the beginning when things weren't overly clear, so it very well could have been a misunderstanding.


I don't know, Tracey. That's the only thing I have found posted. I know that you can sign up for other packages directly from the Fire. It's still one heck of a deal but not as good as everyone is trying to make it out to be. I can't wait to get my 8" Fire so I can find out more!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't care to have 3G, since I have wi-fi just about everywhere that I need it...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't help here about this.  I have an ipad2 and a Kindle HD 7" (no original fire) and like both enough to keep them.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I've decided (for now) to keep my iPad. I have my Kindle Touch, which I love.....and now I'm thinking of trading in my iPod Touch 4G for the new 5G....it just goes on and on!!!!


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

It does go on and on lol I'm confused on what to buy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

